# Google Chrome Werbung strest



## teamlosipeter (29. Dezember 2009)

hi leute
hab da ein problem und weis nicht was ich machen muss.
wenn ich auf pcgh webseite gehe mit Firefox ist so ein werbeflyer von google chrome direkt in der seite und ich bekomme den scheiß net weg.

hab ein Screenshot
http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/2023/b5ntptue_png.htm

wen das net gind dan ist hir der link

Directupload.net - Db5ntptue.png


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scheiß google Chrome Werbung strest*

haudi!

probier mal mir hilfe von programme und funktionen (systemsteuerung) das teil zu deiinstallieren...
sonst kannst mal kurz den firefox installieren, den dann wieder entfernen und zum internet explorer wechseln! (umständlich, ich weiß, aber ne möglichkeit!)

vorsicht; womöglich wird dein browserverlauf dabei gelöscht


----------



## herethic (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scheiß google Chrome Werbung strest*

LOL ich hab das garnicht,bei mit wirds schön an die Seite verschoben 
Installier mal Adblockplus Adblock Plus: Sparen Sie Zeit und Internet-Kosten (geht auch über Firefox addons)oder benutze solange die Werbung noch da ist,den Avant Browser Avant Browser::Home dort kannst du einfach mit rechtsklick auf die Werbung blockieren.


----------



## teamlosipeter (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scheiß google Chrome Werbung strest*

jo danke hab den Adblock Plus: Sparen Sie Zeit und Internet-Kosten installer und den deutschen filter genommen
und sihe da es ist alles am rand und oben weg. erste sahne.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scheiß google Chrome Werbung strest*

Probier doch mal den Google Chrome Browser villeicht isses dann weg
Aber Adblock ist ne sehr gute ideee ich nutze das auch und ich surfe werbefrei...denn teilweise lädt die scheiß werbung ewig grad wenn man unterwegs mit umts ist


----------



## teamlosipeter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scheiß google Chrome Werbung strest*

^^

man der text muss mindestens 5 zeichen habe


----------



## sanmonku (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scheiß google Chrome Werbung strest*

selbes prob mit opera... kann ja werbung verstehen aber werbung die man nich weg klicken kann find ich ne sauerei ....
naja werd mal opera updaten wenn neue version, maybe gehts ja dann weg....

edit, hmm hab ja die neuste version...


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2009)

@teamlosipeter: Das nächste Mal überdenkst du bitte deine Wortwahl im Titel des Threads zweimal bevor du ihn erstellst! Solche Ausdrücke müssen hier wirklich nicht sein, ich habe den Titel daher editiert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. Dezember 2009)

Hatte die blöde Werbung im Firefox auch 

Finds auch von pcgh sehr schwach, dass die sich ihre HP mit so ner schrottwerbung zukleistern lassen 

Aber wenigstens kann man sich mit dem Werbeblocker helfen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja, dank Adblock hat man da keine Probleme.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich merk nix von Werbung auf irgendwelchen Seiten, ABP sei dank .


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

Wird von den Administratoren von Foren jedoch bemängelt, dass man einen Werbeblocker nimmt, denn das bringt denen Geldeinbußen. 

Da wäre ein wegklickbarer Banner besser.


----------



## Zoon (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab zwar nix gegen Werbung - PCGH habe ich nicht im Adblock drin, auch wegen dem IVW Zähler - aber wenn ein Werbefenster andauernd direkt übern Login Feld erscheint bzw. aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer aus den rechten Frame "rausrutscht" finde ich das gar nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja den Zähler hat ja wohl hoffentlich jeder in der Ausnahmeliste . 

Und eigendlich nutze ich ABP nur, weil die Server auf denen die Werbung liegt die eigendliche Seite spürbar ausbremst. Wenn die das in den Griff bekommen, dann deaktiviere ich den auch wieder.


----------



## Aholic (30. Dezember 2009)

Falsches Forum 
Gibts übrigens hier schon,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-webseite/83232-ist-das.html


----------



## Nialathak (31. Dezember 2009)

möcht mich ja nich aufregen, kann ja auch verstehen das man durch werbung geld verdinen muss, aber chrome auf pcgh werbung machen zu lassen find ich dann doch recht, ähm, wie soll ich das jetzt sagen, ähm, naja wisst ja was ich sagen will!

google 4 the world, peace


----------



## EmkeY (3. Januar 2010)

na wenn die noch mehr solche werbung zulassen die die news überdecken und mann sie nicht weckkliken kann wird eben computer base meine startseite! ES NERFT!


----------

